
Elizabeth Warren comes out in support of a national right-to-repair law - aaronbrethorst
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/27/18284011/elizabeth-warren-apple-right-to-repair-john-deere-law-presidential-campaign-iowa
======
abalone
“Update 12:41 PM ET: Copy changed to clarify that the proposal will only apply
to farm equipment.”

~~~
defterGoose
Yes, because farm equipment is the only durable, expensive good that plays a
key role in peoples' survival and well-being. SMH.

~~~
dragonwriter
It was announced as part of an agriculture platform; because there isn't
actual legislation proposed, all the reporting has as a basis for scope is the
reference to what it would do for agriculture.

Whether what Warren actually wants is something explicitly limited to
agriculture or whether the benefits to ag are just the key selling point when
the proposal is mentioned in the context of agriculture remains to be seen,
AFAICT.

------
captainredbeard
Now that's a policy that folks across the aisle should be able to unite behind
(provided that it only entails disclosure of repair details vs. dictates
design requirements, which is a different matter entirely).

